# Giant Cave Gex



## beknluke (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
Just wondering if anyone here on the site keeps these guys?
I would like to know about their husbandry requirements, along with the average price that they go for etc etc
Thanx 
Bex


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Aug 3, 2005)

John McGrath is the man to ask about these guys. His email is:

[email protected]

He's a lovely person and I'm sure he'll be more than willing to help you out.

Cheers

Michelle


----------



## beknluke (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanx Michelle
Much appreciated


----------



## geckodan (Aug 3, 2005)

I keep a few pairs (most of John's are offspring of mine). They usually sell about $250 each. Temperament is aggressive and unpredictable. They have an annoying tendency to beat each other to death when it is least appropriate. There is currently an excess of males in the system


----------



## peterescue (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*



geckodan said:


> I keep a few pairs (most of John's are offspring of mine). They usually sell about $250 each. Temperament is aggressive and unpredictable. They have an annoying tendency to beat each other to death when it is least appropriate. There is currently an excess of males in the system



Good god, Dan. Thats sounds like our local pub.


----------



## herptrader (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

Except that geckos can do this while wandering around upside down on the ceiling. (If your local pub looks likes this it is probably because you have over indulged.



peterescue said:


> geckodan said:
> 
> 
> > I keep a few pairs (most of John's are offspring of mine). They usually sell about $250 each. Temperament is aggressive and unpredictable. They have an annoying tendency to beat each other to death when it is least appropriate. There is currently an excess of males in the system
> ...


----------



## herptrader (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

One of these got auctioned at Friday's VHS auction. Unfortunately they are on the advanced licence in Victoria.

A beautiful looking gecko - I was sorely tempted to bid.


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

LOL!!! Peter :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You blokes are bloody hopeless :lol: :lol: 

Ah yes, Geckodan, I remember John telling me that when I went to visit him a couple of months ago. The desert caves are beautiful but it'd break my heart if I kept them and they killed one another :cry: 

Michelle


----------



## beknluke (Aug 3, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

Fortunately for me Luke is just after one - or MAYBE a female if for some reason he would like to breed them
Can you gus tell me what they're like to keep? And their requirements??
Bex


----------



## geckodan (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

but it'd break my heart if I kept them and they killed one another


----------



## geckodan (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*



> but it'd break my heart if I kept them and they killed one another


 
Let try that agin.
One year I started with 5 pairs. By the end of the season I had 2 males, 2 females left. All losses attributed to violent deaths from their partners. Now thats heartbreaking. I now house males and females apart in the off season, put a wire partition in between them for a week or two at the beginning of the season and if they are not hanging on the wire wanting to kill each other after 3 weeks I pull the divider out and cross fingers. Once she is gravid, the wire partition goes back in. So far so good.


----------



## beknluke (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

That's great to hear Dan 
I was thinking that something like that would have to be in place
But again, can you tell me, are they an arid species? ie, what's your enclosure set up like, temps, and size?
Sorry but Luke might want them, but I have to do the research and the buying!! lol
Bex


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

*re Giant*

God starve the lizards geckodan.they sound like little suicide bombers,thanks for that insight it might save a few deaths i would never of known they act like that aggressively!


----------



## Brodie (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

The species I keep are found in the escarpments in/near Kakadu. Their husbandry is basically the same for any gecko. I keep mine at 28, as when I was herping in their area, that was the temperature of the majority of caves/rock crevices. They eat well.. But dont handle them, they WILL bite, and its rather painful


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

*re Giant*

Thanks for imfo geckodan and brodie,i googled a GCGEX.


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

LOL Dan,

The giant caves are the siamese fighting fish of the gecko world!! I used to keep a whole lot of these fish and as many of you may know, two males will just rip each other to shreds if placed in the same container. The females will completely destroy the males if he shows no interest in her and when the females submit to the males they get beaten up as well. They are great when they do breed but when they don't it's basically a fight to the death between the two fish. 

Michelle


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

I never thought of Geckos as being bitey but I got bitten by my little female knob-tail "Bug eyes" this morning LOL!!


----------



## beknluke (Aug 4, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Giant Cave Gex*

How big ARE they?
lol - like I have mentioned - they're not for me!! lol
And each time that I did a search on them in google, it just bought up nature parks and alike that have them living there...


----------



## Reptilegirl (Aug 17, 2005)

hey bex..
in a complete guide to reptiles of australia it says....
pseudothecadactylus australis- giant tree gecko- SVL 120mm
pseudothecadactylus cavaticus- western giant cave gecko- SVL 115mm
pseudothecadactylus lindneri- northern giant cave gecko- SVL 96mm

hope that helps
Megz


----------



## beknluke (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanx hun


----------



## Reptilegirl (Aug 17, 2005)

anytime :mrgreen: 
anything else you need to know about them?? i'll have a look to see if i can find anything good on them anyway...
Megz


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 17, 2005)

That's not right Bex, they are the same size as Lacey's


----------

